# Fiorentina-Torino 4-3



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Oggi alle 15:00.


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

La Fiorentina ha già i 3 punti in saccoccia.


----------



## Dexter (21 Aprile 2013)

ci ha vinto il pescara a firenze,non vedo perchè non possa il torino


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Aime il torino prenderà 0 punti, nelle ultime partite ha avuto un sfortuna sul pali traverse figuriamoci, poi sicuramente ci scappa un rigorino contando pure che il torino e la squadra con un rigori contro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

questa dovrebbero vincerla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Aprile 2013)

-1


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Domani saremo a -1 purtroppo..il Torino non ha nulla da dire, giocheranno da oratorio. Facile vittoria della Fioretina...

Ma guardate un pò se ci tocca giocare il terzo posto contro sta squadra, che l'anno scorso stava retrocendendo.... speriamo non finisca come nel 2008


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

si va beh ciao Cuadrado.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè era in preventivo che dopo questa giornata la Fiore andasse a -1.


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Fiorentina ad 1 punto, ce la siamo voluta noi.


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Aprile 2013)

-1 anche per me purtroppo..


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

x ora poca resistenza del Torino


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe sti qua del Torino hanno venduto la partita?


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Aquilani di testa


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Si ok 2-0 Aquilani sti qui ci faranno girare a noi le scatole a Milano vedrete, ora dormono e contro di noi ci faranno sudare eccome.


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Aprile 2013)

Adesso serve al milan un tocco di entusiasmo, sennò entriamo in un momento nero di sicuro.
Se stasera perdiamo...


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

la fiorentina in champions uscirebbe ai gironi. Dobbiamo assolutamente pareggiare stasera ma non succedera'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Non ne perdono più nessuna? Bah... potremo anche andare soltanto a +1 stasera ma l'importante sarà tornare alla vittoria settimana prossima contro il Catania.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Ma poi ci dobbiamo giocare sempre la champions con sti qua'? nel 2007-2008 ci mandarono in el, l'anno scorso ci hanno fatto perdere lo scudetto e quest'anno di nuovo...li odio..


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

no va beh 3-0 Torino VERGOGNOSO aspetta solo la partita contro di noi per fare i fenomeni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

si sapeva


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

che cessi questi del toro va a finire che contro di noi faranno la partita della vita


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Il Torino non è proprio sceso in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> che cessi questi del toro va a finire che contro di noi faranno la partita della vita



Quello succederà di sicuro, vedrai che contro di noi porteranno a casa pure punti. Perdono oggi perdono la prossima contro la juve e poi faranno punti contro di noi, non fanno punti da non so quante giornate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

La Fiorentina, comunque, perderà certamente punti nelle prossime tre gare, infatti hanno la Sampdoria a Genova, la Roma in casa e il Siena fuori casa, impossibile non riguadagnare un po' di distacco nelle prossime tre giornate, però nono sottovaluterei neanche la sfida col Palermo dato che fino alla fine i rosanero lotteranno per la salvezza, invece col Pescara sarà una scampagnata sicuramente.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Il Torino se ne sta sbattendo, quasi salvo com'è.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Capirai il gol della bandiera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Rimonta Torino


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me rischiamo seriamente il terzo posto


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

solo a me la partita del Napoli interessa molto più di questa?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> solo a me la partita del Napoli interessa molto più di questa?


Credo di si... noi per puntare al secondo posto, dovevamo vincere contro il Napoli.. non importa che perdano o pareggiano a Cagliari.. tanto staremo a -4 comunque... non sono negativo, ma è utopico vincere al Gobbo stadium dai...

Ergo saremo a -1 dalla Fioretina, ci siamo mangiati 5 punti in due giornate roba non poco

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina, comunque, perderà certamente punti nelle prossime tre gare, infatti hanno la Sampdoria a Genova, la Roma in casa e il Siena fuori casa, impossibile non riguadagnare un po' di distacco nelle prossime tre giornate, però nono sottovaluterei neanche la sfida col Palermo dato che fino alla fine i rosanero lotteranno per la salvezza, invece col Pescara sarà una scampagnata sicuramente.


Ma magari, il problema è che anche noi abbiamo la Roma e dobbiamo giocare a Siena all'ultima che magari non è ancora salvo. Ergo le ultime due giocheremo contro du esquadre con il coltello tra i denti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma magari, il problema è che anche noi abbiamo la Roma e dobbiamo giocare a Siena all'ultima che magari non è ancora salvo. Ergo le ultime due giocheremo contro du esquadre con il coltello tra i denti


Per questo parlavo delle prossime tre giornate come delle giornate decisive, dovremo cercare di distaccarli una volta per tutte con Catania, Pescara e Torino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Gol Santana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Ehm... non succede... non succede...


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

i viola si son addormentati


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Il Torino ha buttato via la partita, d'altronde sono abituata ormai non facciamo che fare cosi dalle ultime uscite.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Certo che anche un pareggio sarebbe oro per noi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

magari un pareggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Va beh e destino paratona di Viviano


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Pariiiiiiiiii


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

capolavoro


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

che gol di cerci mamma mia  che botta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Cerci!


----------



## Dexter (21 Aprile 2013)

che botta cerci...ad avercelo li' a destra


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooo gollazzooooooooooooooo di cerciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Shhhhh, silenzio, shhhhh, silenzio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Calma ....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2013)

A quanto è quotato il rigore per la viola?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Ecco....


----------



## Naruto98 (21 Aprile 2013)

4-3


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

....e ti pareva .....


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

eccallà


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Va beh finita il fondoschiena di sti qui non ha prezzo sti qui con il fondoschiena che hanno vanno in champions


----------



## DannySa (21 Aprile 2013)

Va bè


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Cerci


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Questi del Torino sono ancora più cessi di quelli della Fiorentina. E ce ne vuole...


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

a questo punto era meglio se vincevano 4-0


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

mai una gioia da sto torino, anche nel 2008 ci buttò fuori dalla champions perdendo l'ultima con la viola


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

stiamo seriamente rischiando di ripetere l'inculada del 2008.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Va beh il torino ha buttato via il primo tempo altrimenti poteva portare a casa qualche punto, il fondoschiena di sti viola non ho parole questi sono da temere come non so cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2013)

Torino inutilissimo come contro il Napoli.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Siamo ufficialmente nella melda fino al collo


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> stiamo seriamente rischiando di ripetere l'inculada del 2008.



dopo il capolavoro dell'anno scorso, ne siamo capacissimi purtroppo.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Se non si vince oggi, sarà quarto posto. Non riusciamo mai a gestire la pressione, MAI


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se non si vince oggi, sarà quarto posto. Non riusciamo mai a gestire la pressione, MAI



Calma, non abbiamo ancora perso.


----------



## peppe75 (21 Aprile 2013)

calma calma!! vediamo....stasera dobbiamo giocare come se giochiamo una partita da champions!!
Col sangue agli occhi!!!


----------



## smallball (21 Aprile 2013)

il Catania si presentera' domenica decimato dopo la vergognosa rissa di pochi minuti fa


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se non si vince oggi, sarà quarto posto. Non riusciamo mai a gestire la pressione, MAI



Abbiamo 5 squadracce da affrontare,suvvia.Poi che oggi la Viola abbia fatto qualcosa d'incredibile sono d'accordo.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe dai ho capito... già come andranno le cose sarà un altro 2008... va tutto bene per i viola


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Tranquilli ci pensera' il grande motivatore allegri a sistemare le cose. 
E' tremendo si e' fatto ricchiappare di nuovo nonostante i 6-7 punti di vantaggio. 
Vediamo quante schifezze tocchera' sorbirci pure l'anno prossimo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo il capolavoro dell'anno scorso, ne siamo capacissimi purtroppo.



se accade esigo senza discussioni la damnatio memoriae di allegri.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 5 squadracce da affrontare,suvvia.Poi che oggi la Viola abbia fatto qualcosa d'incredibile sono d'accordo.



Questa squadra è capace di tutto. Le 5 squadracce sembreranno il Bayern, agli occhi di chi starà in campo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Raga però se dovete fare i soliti Tafazzi non le guardate le partite.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Brutti presentimenti Napoli e fiorentina vincono gli ultimi minuti tira una brutta aria


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calma, non abbiamo ancora perso.



Con un altro allenatore sarei abbastanza tranquillo, ma qui si sta parlando di Acciughina, l'uomo che sbaglia il novantanove per cento dei match importanti.


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però se dovete fare i soliti Tafazzi non le guardate le partite.



Dai consolati, oggi nessuno ha ancora parlato di retrocessione


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tranquilli ci pensera' il grande motivatore allegri a sistemare le cose.
> E' tremendo si e' fatto ricchiappare di nuovo nonostante i 6-7 punti di vantaggio.
> Vediamo quante schifezze tocchera' sorbirci pure l'anno prossimo



Davvero guarda se ci motiva questo siamo fregati


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dai consolati, oggi nessuno ha ancora parlato di retrocessione



dopo l'anno scorso io farei poco lo splendido.
poi vedi te.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però se dovete fare i soliti Tafazzi non le guardate le partite.




.....lascia perdere, ad ogni gara è sempre così.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dai consolati, oggi nessuno ha ancora parlato di retrocessione



Nel caso perdessimo con la Juve,io stasera non scrivo,perchè so che molti intoneranno il De Profundis.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....lascia perdere, ad ogni gara è sempre così.



Madò Tifo'o questi sono una lagna,nun se sopportano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbe dai ho capito... già come andranno le cose sarà un altro 2008... va tutto bene per i viola



Ufffffffffffffffffff me lo sento da settimane sta cosa figuriamoci ora


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso perdessimo con la Juve,io stasera non scrivo,perchè so che molti intoneranno il De Profundis.



Ah non abbiamo già perso?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga però se dovete fare i soliti Tafazzi non le guardate le partite.



macchè tafazzismo e tafazzismo. 
gli arbitraggi alla tagliavento sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi noi siamo specializzati per rivitalizzare i morti. 

è un insieme di fattori che mi porta a non stare tranquilla. 
se voi vi vedete già in champions buon per voi, viva l'ottimismo.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Nn si tratta di ottimismo o pessimismo nessuno dice che siamo già spacciati però ci dobbiamo svegliare e ci vorrebbe l'allenatore che ti fa svegliare , questo ha il carisma del pulcino pio altrimenti a Firenze con il piffero che uno pareggia


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ah non abbiamo già perso?



Stasera tutti a dire che la Viola le vincerà tutte e noi NO,perchè secondo molti le squadre s'impegnano solo contro di noi.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Aprile 2013)

Addio 3 posto


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Ricordo che anche perdendo a Torino saremmo comunque avanti di sta gente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2013)

Io dico che la Fiorentina nelle prossime tre gare farà al massimo 5/6 punti.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> macchè tafazzismo e tafazzismo.
> gli arbitraggi alla tagliavento sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi noi siamo specializzati per rivitalizzare i morti.
> 
> è un insieme di fattori che mi porta a non stare tranquilla.
> se voi vi vedete già in champions buon per voi, viva l'ottimismo.



Dai che non possiamo lamentarci degli arbitri.Poi un conto è dire che la situazione è tosta ed un conto:ci superano,è già fatto,dai.Poi era ovvio che non ce l'avessi con te.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Anche prima del Torino la fiorentina perderà punti ....,, intanto 3 punti ... Secondo me ne perderà molti pochi , noi dovremmo pensare a noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> macchè tafazzismo e tafazzismo.
> gli arbitraggi alla tagliavento sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi noi siamo specializzati per rivitalizzare i morti.
> 
> è un insieme di fattori che mi porta a non stare tranquilla.
> se voi vi vedete già in champions buon per voi, viva l'ottimismo.



quoto


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Brutti presentimenti Napoli e fiorentina vincono gli ultimi minuti tira una brutta aria



mettici pure l'inter


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mettici pure l'inter



L'Inter nn mi preoccupa anzi Se vanno in el e' solo meglio


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

oh, dite quel che vi pare, ma è un dato di fatto che con allegri si avvezzi a questo genere di cose.
quindi non capisco perché dare contro a chi esprime la propria preoccupazione memore di quanto accaduto nelle stagioni passate.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2013)

Giornata nera fino ad ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> oh, dite quel che vi pare, ma è un dato di fatto che con allegri si avvezzi a questo genere di cose.
> quindi non capisco perché dare contro a chi esprime la propria preoccupazione memore di quanto accaduto nelle stagioni passate.



Però un conto è dire,la situazione è dura,dobbiamo vincere le ultime 5.La preoccupazione c'è,è evidente,un altro dire:
-Addio terzo posto
-Le avversarie s'impegnano solo "contro di noi"(la perla delle perle)
-è finita,ci siamo fatti fregare di nuovo come nel 2008

A me sembrano cose eccessive,dettate dalla foga del momento.Poi oh molti di chi pensa che per la champions non abbiamo più speranze,riteneva il Milan destinato alla retrocessione.Mica hai dimenticato la follia di alcuni commenti d'inizio stagione???Io per nulla.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però un conto è dire,la situazione è dura,dobbiamo vincere le ultime 5.La preoccupazione c'è,è evidente,un altro dire:
> -Addio terzo posto
> -Le avversarie s'impegnano solo "contro di noi"(la perla delle perle)
> -è finita,ci siamo fatti fregare di nuovo come nel 2008
> ...


Il punto e' che io da inizio stagione mai detto che rischiavamo nulla, io mi fido della nostra rosa per arrivare al terzo posto perché siamo all'altezza considerando la mediocrità del campionato , nn mi fido di allegri che già un anno ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto che solo lui poteva perdere , io ho paura di allegri nn del Milan


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto e' che io da inizio stagione mai detto che rischiavamo nulla, io mi fido della nostra rosa per arrivare al terzo posto perché siamo all'altezza considerando la mediocrità del campionato , nn mi fido di allegri che già un anno ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto che solo lui poteva perdere , io ho paura di allegri nn del Milan



Ripeto per l'ennesima volta:un conto è dire che si richia,un altro che non abbiamo speranze.Se voi credete nella seconda ipotesi,allora è inutile discutere e postare,quantomento nel mio caso,sull'argomento in questione.


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto e' che io da inizio stagione mai detto che rischiavamo nulla, io mi fido della nostra rosa per arrivare al terzo posto perché siamo all'altezza considerando la mediocrità del campionato , nn mi fido di allegri che già un anno ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto che solo lui poteva perdere , io ho paura di allegri nn del Milan



Comunque anche se comprensibilmente si può temere per la nostra sorte visto che siamo inclini a questo tipo di suicidi, c'è anche da dire che la Fiorentina non mi sembra una corazzata che farà 15 punti si potrebbe arrivare terzi anche lasciando dei punti per strada, ovviamente l'auspicio è di non dover soffrire, in ogni caso non vincere a Torino stasera non sarebbe uno scandalo visto che comunque sono più forti di noi. Il destino è nelle nostre mani in ogni caso domani siamo ancora terzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Oggi la Viola ha vinto,però a me non ha dimostrato di essere quella compagine capace di fare 15 punti da qui alla fine(in totale 21 punti,7 vittorie consecutive).Poi se la mia idea è fuori dal mondo,chiamatemi come meglio credete,folle,pazzo,fa lo stesso.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ripeto per l'ennesima volta:un conto è dire che si richia,un altro che non abbiamo speranze.Se voi credete nella seconda ipotesi,allora è inutile discutere e postare,quantomento nel mio caso,sull'argomento in questione.



Io nn l'ho mai detto


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io nn l'ho mai detto



Non mi riferivo a te,non ti ho citato.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque anche se comprensibilmente si può temere per la nostra sorte visto che siamo inclini a questo tipo di suicidi, c'è anche da dire che la Fiorentina non mi sembra una corazzata che farà 15 punti si potrebbe arrivare terzi anche lasciando dei punti per strada, ovviamente l'auspicio è di non dover soffrire, in ogni caso non vincere a Torino stasera non sarebbe uno scandalo visto che comunque sono più forti di noi. Il destino è nelle nostre mani in ogni caso domani siamo ancora terzi.



Con tt il rispetto e' la mentalità sbagliata , ti dovresti chiedere al di la di stasera che può andare bene o male nn lo so, allegri e' capace di vincere tt le restanti partite ? Questa e' la domanda


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Con tt il rispetto e' la mentalità sbagliata , ti dovresti chiedere al di la di stasera che può andare bene o male nn lo so, allegri e' capace di vincere tt le restanti partite ? Questa e' la domanda



Chi lo sa???Ti aspettavi che Allegri mantenesse un'imbattibilità lunga 4 mesi???


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

La domanda giusta da fare sarebbe: Il Milan e' capace di vincere tt le restanti partite? Non puoi sempre ricondurre tutto ad Allegri, in campo non ci scende lui


----------



## Harvey (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Con tt il rispetto e' la mentalità sbagliata , ti dovresti chiedere al di la di stasera che può andare bene o male nn lo so, allegri e' capace di vincere tt le restanti partite ? Questa e' la domanda



Considerando che all'andata le abbiamo vinte tutte tranne con la Roma che al ritorno avremo in casa io direi che Allegri è capace di vincerle, poi se non le vinceremo sarà colpa di Allegri insieme ai giocatori.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Sopratutto nelle ultime partite quelle decisive , quelle in cui è' la testa che conta quando bisogna buttare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo conta ancora di più chi è' l'allenatore , detto questo abbiamo al di la della Juve 1 punto di vantaggio , siccome nn siamo inferiori alla fiorentina anzi secondo me superiori , ciò vuol dire che se perdiamo il terzo posto allegri va cacciato a calci nel sedere , e dovreste essere r d'accordo anche voi


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

E se arriviamo terzi va confermato?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sopratutto nelle ultime partite quelle decisive , quelle in cui è' la testa che conta quando bisogna buttare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo conta ancora di più chi è' l'allenatore , detto questo abbiamo al di la della Juve 1 punto di vantaggio , siccome nn siamo inferiori alla fiorentina anzi secondo me superiori , ciò vuol dire che se perdiamo il terzo posto allegri va cacciato a calci nel sedere , e dovreste essere r d'accordo anche voi



Però nel caso arrivassimo terzo,è forse il caso che lo gnomo rinforzi la rosa,perchè dei muratori ne ho abbastanza.Su questo dovresti essere anche te d'accordo.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però nel caso arrivassimo terzo,è forse il caso che lo gnomo rinforzi la rosa,perchè dei muratori ne ho abbastanza.Su questo dovresti essere anche te d'accordo.


Per prima cosa ti dico che se può arrivare un allenatore migliore sono più felice di affidare a lui una rosa più competitiva , sul fatto che se nn si fanno 2 o 3 acquisti seri nn si può lottare per vincere sfondi una porta aperta con me , nn ho mai pensato che fossimo allo stesso livello della Juve, sia di rosa che di allenatore anche di allenatore sottolineo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però un conto è dire,la situazione è dura,dobbiamo vincere le ultime 5.La preoccupazione c'è,è evidente,un altro dire:
> -Addio terzo posto
> -Le avversarie s'impegnano solo "contro di noi"(la perla delle perle)
> -è finita,ci siamo fatti fregare di nuovo come nel 2008
> ...



vabbè, ma io mi riferivo a chi, come me, è preoccupato e in contempo stufo di vedere situazioni che sistematicamente si complicano quando poteva filare tutto liscio, non chi fa del ridicolo catastrofismo (come del resto trovo altrettanto inspiegabile l'eccessiva tranquillità di alcuni).
poi capita pure di leggere statistiche in cui risultiamo ultimi nella classifica avulsa degli scontri diretti tra le prime sette, e lo scazzo non fa altro che lievitare.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè, ma io mi riferivo a chi, come me, è preoccupato e in contempo stufo di vedere situazioni che sistematicamente si complicano quando poteva filare tutto liscio, non chi fa del ridicolo catastrofismo (come del resto trovo altrettanto inspiegabile l'eccessiva tranquillità di alcuni).
> poi capita pure di leggere statistiche in cui risultiamo ultimi nella classifica avulsa degli scontri diretti tra le prime sette, e lo scazzo non fa altro che lievitare.



Io non ho letto nessun utente super tranquillo.Ad esempio io dico che,anche nel caso di k.o. con la Juve,saremmo i favoriti,in quanto padroni del nostro destino,con 5 partiti direi abbordabili sulla carta(3 delle quali le avrà anche la Viola,se non erro).Il tutto non mi pare espressione di un super tranquillità,ma di dati oggettivi.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

I muratori e' lui che li vuole. Mi ricordo ancora le partite con v.bommel muntari nocerino ...e muntari l'ha chiesto lui personalmente. Gia' immagino lo schifo che fara' con kucka l'anno prossimo.... 
ma poi giochiamo peggio dell'anno scorso (ehh con ibra puoi fare solo quel gioco)....

A meno che non abbia il milan nel sangue dalle medio-piccole non prenderei nessuno. 
Perfino pulga-lopez rischiano di fare 50 punti col cagliari....e' un peccato perche' sembrava uno con le idee giuste e invece oltre ad essere scaarso e' monotono anche nelle dichiarazioni ("abbiamo giocato discretamente bene") , conte per dire manda in estasi tutti , perfino i magazzinieri, risponde manda frecciatine, e ha tutto il popolo bianconero dalla sua. Allegri e' gia' tanto se riesce a far felice sua moglie, moscio moscio moscio. Ma poi questa soglia limite la stabilisce lui? "80 punti per lo scudetto..70 per il terzo posto..boh per me se ne deve andare a prescindere....non mi piace cosi' come non mi piacciono donadoni rijkard van basten. 

Vediamo che succede stasera, non perde da 13-14 partite , 7-8 le ha vinte grazie a balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Si ma al posto di Allegri chi dovrebbe arrivare???


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho letto nessun utente super tranquillo.Ad esempio io dico che,anche nel caso di k.o. con la Juve,saremmo i favoriti,in quanto padroni del nostro destino,con 5 partiti direi abbordabili sulla carta(3 delle quali le avrà anche la Viola,se non erro).Il tutto non mi pare espressione di un super tranquillità,ma di dati oggettivi.



io invece sì: tipo jaws, che fa il suo solito sarcasmo.
ipotetico ko con la juve e niente altrettanto ipotetico contraccolpo psicologico? sicuro? 
partite abbordabili quando sei in corsa per un obiettivo, specie per il milan di allegri, non esistono. anche i match con fiorentina e bologna della stagione scorsa dovevano essere delle passeggiate di salute.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io invece sì: tipo jaws, che fa il suo solito sarcasmo.
> ipotetico ko con la juve e niente altrettanto ipotetico contraccolpo psicologico? sicuro?
> partite abbordabili quando sei in corsa per un obiettivo, specie per il milan di allegri, non esistono. anche i match con fiorentina e bologna della stagione scorsa dovevano essere delle passeggiate di salute.



Beh l'anno scorso eravamo stra-cotti,morti fisicamente.Quest'anno stiamo meglio fisicamente.Poi con la Juve ci sta di perdere,non credo si possa avere un contraccolpo di qualche tipo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ma al posto di Allegri chi dovrebbe arrivare???



cioè, per te dovrebbe rimanere pure se mancasse i preliminare di champions?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cioè, per te dovrebbe rimanere pure se mancasse i preliminare di champions?



A me non piace Allegri,però non vedo in giro qualcosa di meglio a costi contenuti.Cioè chi vai a prendere???Donadoni???Van Basten???


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh l'anno scorso eravamo stra-cotti,morti fisicamente.Quest'anno stiamo meglio fisicamente.Poi con la Juve ci sta di perdere,non credo si possa avere un contraccolpo di qualche tipo.



perché, in questo periodo ti sembriamo in forma? siamo palesemente sulle gambe.
dipende pure da come perdi, eh? se ci annichiliscono qualche strascico potremmo pure averlo.
questo sempre ragionando per ipotesi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me non piace Allegri,però non vedo in giro qualcosa di meglio a costi contenuti.Cioè chi vai a prendere???Donadoni???Van Basten???



no, aspè, rinnovo la domanda: tu terresti allegri pure se dovesser arrivare quarto?


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Bah ma infatti credo rimanga pure l'anno prossimo per poi lasciare spazio a prandelli. 
Prandelli non mi dispiace e' solo che non ce la faccio a sopportare allegri per un altro anno.
Prandelli per dire gia' lavora con montolivo elsha balotelli de sciglio e si trovera' pure cristante (forse ogbonna) secondo me puo' fare bene.

In italia allenatori alla capello non ce ne sono a parte conte.
Il mio incubo e' ranieri .


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso perdessimo con la Juve,io stasera non scrivo,perchè so che molti intoneranno il De Profundis.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Cosa c'entro io con [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> perché, in questo periodo ti sembriamo in forma? siamo palesemente sulle gambe.
> dipende pure da come perdi, eh? se ci annichiliscono qualche strascico potremmo pure averlo.
> questo sempre ragionando per ipotesi.
> 
> ...



Ed io ti ripropongo la stessa domanda:chi al suo posto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entro io con [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]?



Perchè pensavo a lui che si stava lagnando


----------



## Frikez (21 Aprile 2013)

Sesto gol stagionale per Aquilani, grandissima idea quella di risparmiare 6 milioni pur di non riscattarlo


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Cosa?

COmunque il problema è questo: la pressione psicologica...

Il Milan non sa gestire i momenti di sottopressione,eravamo a +6 alle 11 saremo a +1. Andranno tutti nel panico, non solo questo, arrivera la prima sconfitta che portara ancora un impatto psicologico purtroppo. Questa squadra non è mentalmente forte è mollte, ed allegri non è uno che ti mangia e che da carica anzi....


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ed io ti ripropongo la stessa domanda:chi al suo posto?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] è solo scaramanzia.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sesto gol stagionale per Aquilani, grandissima idea risparmiare 6 milioni pur di non riscattarlo



Meglio la macceleria AC. MILAN con De Jong capo-macellaio


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] è solo scaramanzia.



Questo non lo so.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Con De Jong siamo da scudetto, anche quest'anno il colpo piu' importante dall'estero lo ha piazzato il milan 

Che poi tutto sto furore in de jong mica l'ho visto, a malapena riesce a passarla in orizzontale...vabbe' del resto e' stato pagato 3,5 milioni...che ci potevamo aspettare?


Questo e' niente...l'anno prossimo .

kucka
de jong (muntari)- montolivo
boateng.


----------

